# Gangway for boat dock



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen both used
The wood should be PT near water
Usually you are lugging stuff in & out that are wet

What will the gangway "land" on?
Onto a wood boat dock, floating dock?
Any tides or is this a lake


----------



## Catfishsykes (Apr 21, 2009)

The gangway will be on land (cement steps) and attached to a floating dock. It is on a lake.


----------



## Mikey_B (Jun 15, 2009)

*Also very interested*

i live on a tidal river in Massachusetts with a floating dock. I got a gangway from a neighbor that had bought an aluminium gangway, and now I would like to up grade. I'm not sure that dropping pilings and making a pier is in the budget, or good for the neighborhood. I have about a 15 foot drop that I will make stairs to go down, onto to rocks where I can pour a cement pad and I have a Galvinized approach plate to hang the new gangway. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Mikey B


----------

